
Why Are Some Programming Languages Faster Than Others? - artsandsci
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/programming-languages-faster-than-others/
======
flavio81
> "These differences are not really a problem for most people, especially with
> computers becoming faster and faster every year. 2 While some programming
> languages are certainly faster than others, what really matters is it gets
> something done."

The difference in execution speed between, for example, the same task
implemented in C versus Ruby can be 100 to 200x. This is not a trivial
difference at all. In other words you can get a 100x execution speed with the
same hardware.

NOTE: Programming languages per se can't be measured in speed; what one can
measure is programming language implementations. But the features and
idoosyncracies of a PL will inherently affect how much speed an implementation
could strike.

